# Selling paintings



## ken chase (Jul 20, 2021)

Are there artists on this board who sell their paintings?
Thanks


----------



## ken chase (Jul 20, 2021)

Thanks. I posted my first question and received no replies.
wanted to know if those who sold their oil paintings let them
dry the requisite 6 months to a year then glazing before selling.


----------



## picassolite (Dec 10, 2016)

Best I can do - as I no longer paint in oils for profit. When you consider wrapping and shipping - it is best to let your paintings fully dry - because you don't want your paintings to crack after purchase. That's a whole new can of worms to deal with.


----------



## projecttoday (Sep 8, 2019)

What kind of canvas do professional artists use?


----------

